# Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die?



## rcfieldz (Jan 16, 2016)

*Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
*Uh...just a thought.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 16, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> *Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
> *Uh...just a thought.*


See Kieth Richards


----------



## Kosh (Jan 16, 2016)

bear513 said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > *Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
> ...



That is an example of reanimation, need to find another example...


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes. Once the world was one of living rock but then the god of the horn took over. He slew Amarl and all the rocks froze. They dream in isolation. Our world is built on them.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jan 16, 2016)

Is the Earth "alive"?  What of the Sun?  Or black holes?

To many the answer is rather obvious.  To others... it seems to encourage the reevaluation of one's definition of "life"...

​


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 16, 2016)

It appears I was wrong.

The universe was created by a god known as The Horn. It was a world of rock, in which stones and mountains were alive. However, The Horn was killed by another god, Ameeshoth, who proceeded to remake the universe, imprisoning the rocks (still sentient) in their current existence.

Sadly, Ameeshoth was later attacked and destroyed by a gang of Revisionary gods.

so yes, the stones are alive. Not much of a life. They are not aware of anything.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 16, 2016)

bear513 said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > *Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
> ...



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## PK1 (Jan 18, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> *Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
> *Uh...just a thought.*


---
I'll have fun with this in a more serious fashion ..,
The answer is *RELATIVE* to your definition and perspective.

If one defines "_Alive_" as matter having a "structural system" like plants, animals, archaea, and bacteria, then *YES*, rocks are "alive" and eventually "die" or deconstruct.


If you define "Alive" as able to reproduce itself "more quickly" in a biological fashion, then your answer is   *NO*.
.


----------



## ipaps (Feb 7, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> *Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
> *Uh...just a thought.*



I think they just changed their arrangement. When graphite is made into diamond, does the graphite dies?


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> *Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
> *Uh...just a thought.*


----------



## PK1 (Feb 8, 2016)

ipaps said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > *Are Rocks Alive And Can Stones Die? *
> ...


---
Yes, the graphite dies and its carbon is reborn as diamond, with a different "personality" (properties).
The Q is: is either "alive"?
Depends on your definition.
It's all RELATIVE.

.


----------

